# Charlotte Würdig & Jeannine Michaelsen - Schlag den Star 04.06.2022 [33x]



## sprudl (5 Juni 2022)

[4176 x 2784]​


----------



## Thunderhawk (5 Juni 2022)

:thx: für die Bilder.


----------



## didi33 (5 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## checker3000 (7 Juni 2022)

Sehr schöne Bilder!


----------



## tzdon (9 Juni 2022)

danke für Jeanninchen


----------



## Spok007 (17 Juni 2022)

Danke für die beiden - auch wenn eine davon nicht mehr so natürlich aussieht wie noch vor ein paar Jahren


----------



## doomi (21 Juni 2022)

Auch von mir Danke. Ich finde es ebenfalls schade in welche Richtung sich Charlotte entwickelt hat. Damals zu ihren Heimwerker-Zeiten war sie eine absolute Traumfrau


----------



## Johnny Schmidt (21 Juni 2022)

Sendung verpasst, aber hier gibts ein paar Highlights 
Danke sehr dafür.


----------



## sunshine1 (24 Juni 2022)

schöne Bilder, danke!


----------



## Vegaz80 (6 Juli 2022)

Vielen Dank!


----------

